# <..............>



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Im going to start this thread withstolen off Smr2892)

Hello, My name is Abby, and I'm a betta addict.
*background* "Hello Abby..."

Today my bf took some coral and a shrimp into the aquarium a few towns over to trade in for store credit.
he ended up with $85 in store credit and he bought a new coral ($49.95) and two plants ($13.95 and $12.95)
and me a new fish with the condition i name him Barney
**the two fish i bought are named off TV shows characters i like IE: Sheldon (The Big Bang Theory) Marshall (How I met Your Mother) and Barney is off same tv show as Marshall
PS this makes 19. 7 ladies 12 men

so when i first saw him i was guna call him Aqua Man, but then Bf reminded me of Barney so barney it is:
a cellophane VT looks a little butterfly-y too???


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Gorgeous. I love clear ears and gill membranes!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello my name is Rachael and I am a 40 plus bettas addict
there is no excuse for me lol
My new addiction are Dragonscale bettas like my new love yin


btw abby WOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL whats that like 50 now? jks


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

MikiMaki said:


> Gorgeous. I love clear ears and gill membranes!


love your dp btw
and i think Marshall has clear ones Louie and Mel have frosted colored ones but they are not white clear they are white white


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

41...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow he is too cute! I probably would have snatched him up too. 

And my turn.

Hello my name is Jay.
I am a betta fanatic and am experiencing with-drawl because Sadly all of my bettas and fish have died.=(
I feel lost with no fish in my possession.
I am currently trying to save up foran aquabid female Doubletail betta.

-BL2033


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome jay If you was closer I'd share to ya


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> Welcome jay If you was closer I'd share to ya


What does that mean?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i have 19 and im going to spawn soon so im going to be over run soon heh heh id plam some off on you


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

OH my goodness, that is a stinking GORGEOUS veiltail! Loooove him, he's like, perfect.  I love his face, fins, color, eyes, flare, everything.  Sooo cute.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> i have 19 and im going to spawn soon so im going to be over run soon heh heh id plam some off on you


Really? Thanks!


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

My name is Holly... I'm 16 and I'm a betta addict.

1 turned into 2...

2 turned into 3...

3 turned into 6...

Now I'm on a betta diet. If anyone hears of me buying anymore bettas, you totally have the authority to yell at me >.<


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

hey jolynn BUY MORE


----------



## LuvnKR (Jul 4, 2011)

=) Me next!

Hello! My name is Sandy. I'm a brand new mommy of Violet~ Blue and purple female crowntail~ =)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I am not betta "addicted" yet as I only have two.. BUT, I do have 3 coming in the mail when it gets cooler. And I do plan on adding moreee.... :3

YoshesMom- I would LOVE a tour of your house to see how on earth you fit 41 in your home! I could mooch some ideas off of you!  Are ALL of them named, and if so, do you ever forget their names?? (By the way, you're the only one on here who makes me feel normal for constantly wanting to purchase.. If that helps?? tehe!)


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

wow violet is really pretty, of course all the others are to


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Hi, my name is Marianne and I'm a betta addict.

Two weeks ago I had 4, then 5, then 6, and last night I got 7 & 8. :lol:

I love my fishies!!!

@Abby...I think Jellyfish would be a cool name for your new guy. That's what his fins makes me think of.


----------



## LuvnKR (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you Waterbottle2 =)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Personally i think my hobby is going to become quite the handfull very soon. I will be selling.......my 3 yr old colt and then I will have money burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> I will be selling.......my 3 yr old colt



A horse?

Well baby horse?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> A horse?
> 
> Well baby horse?


colt: under 4 still with all his bits. as soon as they are desexed/ gelded they are no matter the age known as geldings, colts up to four and stallions after 4yrs:


View attachment 31186

^Pic is a few months old hes over 5foot at the shoulder^


----------



## LuvnKR (Jul 4, 2011)

Your colt has a beautiful coat!
Will he become a gelding as well or be a stallion?

You have some big animals there~ =)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, my name is jaimie.I am 23 years old and live in central florida. I am pretty much a betta addict.:lol: I have 8 bettafish, 3 guppies 3 platys 4 peppered corydoras and 3 apple snails. I just recently setup a tank just for my applesnails because my fish were being mean to them.I love your Veiltail abby.He is gorgeous.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LuvnKR said:


> Your colt has a beautiful coat!
> Will he become a gelding as well or be a stallion?
> 
> You have some big animals there~ =)


Bandit (colt) hasnt got great confirmation. So to avoid more horses being bred with flaws like he has (ive pretty much raised him from a gangly yearling i dont see anything wrong with him, but one horse forum could) so he will be gelded before being sold this will also curb his nutty brain a little. he not FULLY grown yet by the end of the year he should be. his rump (highest point on his butt) is taller then my 5'2 lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

@ _Littlebittyfish: thanks i love your DP
_


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow he is so pretty!!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks heres before pic when i first got him:

View attachment 31308


View attachment 31309



*gets a sad face* awww hes grown so much, from a leggy uncoordinated colt into a fine man


----------

